# favorite aspect of dieting



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

feeling so focused and driven when i dieted this used to spread into all aspects of my life i got so much stuff done when dieting, everything is clearer making decsions is so much easier xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

so whats the thing you most enjoy about dieting just the end product of part of the fight towards it xx


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Not that I've reached the stage of dieting for a competition (yet :biggrin1, but making sure I'm eating clean all the time makes me feel on top of and in control of my body, which in turn makes me feel happier and more in control of everything really lol. But then, I am a complete and utter control freak :lol:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

how my jeans seem to like me better


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Not that I've reached the stage of dieting for a competition (yet :biggrin1, but making sure I'm eating clean all the time makes me feel on top of and in control of my body, which in turn makes me feel happier and more in control of everything really lol. But then, I am a complete and utter control freak :lol:


your right michelle even though ive stopped competing now i still get a buzz off knowing ive had a good days eating and not been just mindless picking of food, the brain is alot stronger than a bicep xx


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

missuniverse said:


> the brain is alot stronger than a bicep xx


I like that one x


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> I like that one x


full of em  xx


----------



## kaykyg (Dec 15, 2011)

my favourite aspect of dieting is seeing my body change (which it does differently everytime i diet down for a show!!) 5 weeks into a 14 week diet for the britain finals and body changing!! exciting times!!!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

thats the joy of dieting your body keep you on your toes xx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fave aspect would be not having to force food down for a change..


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

My favourite thing has been discovering all the other things I am good at, like getting artistic sticking jewels on my shoes, reading up on things I haven't thought about in a while, cracking on with setting up a new company... all of these things because like you said Rachael my mind is more focused, also keeping myself distracted from picking at the yummies in the fridge, I have learned a lot of self control which has been very rewarding xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

ElleMac said:


> My favourite thing has been discovering all the other things I am good at, like getting artistic sticking jewels on my shoes, reading up on things I haven't thought about in a while, cracking on with setting up a new company... all of these things because like you said Rachael my mind is more focused, also keeping myself distracted from picking at the yummies in the fridge, I have learned a lot of self control which has been very rewarding xx


the self control bit will stay with you forever, look after it wisely can be your best asset or worst enermy. wise words yoda xx


----------

